# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  'Οχι άλλα μακρινά.

## koki

[edit]
Διαβάστε πριν αποφασίσετε:
Κάποιον που τα λέει πιο σωστά
[/edit]

Επιτέλους σκεφτείτε σοβαρά!

Δεν είναι μόνο κόμβος που βγάζει το link που επηρεάζεται!

Το ξέρετε ότι λόγω 2 links που παρατρίχα να βγει το ένα και βγήκε το άλλο, σε μία βδομάδα θα πήγαινα Ηλιούπολη μέσω Νίκαιας;

Γνωρίζετε πολλοί ότι για να πάμε πχ Βορρά, κάνουμε δέκα ΖΙΓΚ ΖΑΓΚ την Αττική. Δύση Ανατολή Δυση Ανατολή Δύση Κέντρο Νότος Βορράς Δύση Πάρτο όλο δεξιά, φτάσαμε. 

Συνειδητοποιεί κανείς την ΟΥΣΙΑ των παραπάνω; Η νομίζετε ότι τα μακρινά links είναι μια έμμονη ιδέα των πολέμαχών τους;


Υπάρχει μια πλάνη κατά την οποία ο μόνος λόγος που προβάλλεται ενάντια στα μακρινά links έχει να κάνει με την ποιότητα. 
Όχι όχι, αυτό είναι way too easy. 
Έχει άλλωστε αποδειχθεί ότι μπορούν να βγουν πολύ σταθερά μακρινά links.

Το πρόβλημα, στην πραγματικότητα είναι ότι γίνεται ένα ανεπανόρθωτο σεξ στην τοπολογία και τη δρομολόγηση. 

Για τους παραπάνω λόγους,. δηλαδή -για να μιλήσουμε με παραδείγματα- είναι δικαιολογημένο ένα link πχ, ΝΑ προάστια - Πειραιάς, επειδή δεν υπάρχει κάποιος ενδιάμεσος ή κάποια εναλλακτική διαδρομή που υποσιτίζεται. 

Ενω ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ όχι ΔΕΝ ΔΕΝ ΔΕΝ Είναι δικαιολογημένο ΚΑΝΕΝΑ μα ΚΑΝΕΝΑ link από τα ΝΑ στα ΝΔ. 

Όχι παιδιά, το ξέρω πως έχουμε και γ@μώ τις οπτικές η Νίκαια ο Κορυδαλλός και το Αιγάλεω με την Αργυρούπολη, τη Γλυφάδα και την Ηλιούπολη. Είναι υπέροχα, το γνωρίζω. Είμαστε ψηλότερα από τους άλλους, και η fresnel στέκεται στο ύψος τον περιστάσεων. 

Αλλά το ότι ΜΠΟΡΕΙ να γίνει δεν αρκεί για να γίνει. 

Προσωπικά μπορούσα να κάνω περίπου 3-4 _πολύ_ -αλλά πάρα πολύ- δελεαστικά links με την "αντίπερα όχθη". Το ότι θα περνούσε από πάνω μου όλο το traffic που όμορφα θα διαμοιραζόταν σε καλές -ή και χειρότερες- εναλλακτικές διαδρομές, δε θα με άφηνε να κοιμηθώ τη νύχτα.

Διότι δεν είναι ότι "τρώμε" μία μόνο διαδρομή. Είναι το ότι άπαξ και υπάρχει μια τόσο ...σαρωτική διαδρομή, πιθανώς να υποβαθμιστούν 2 και 3 εναλλακτικές, στις οποίες θα μοιραζόταν το traffic λόγω του ότι στους 3 διαφορετικούς BB γείτονες του κου με το μακρινό link πιθανώς να "έβγαινε" αλλιώς η δρομολόγηση, και να πήγαινε καθένας τους διαφορετικά. Πλέον θαπάνε όλοι από την ίδια super duper διαδρομή.


Και ξαναρωτώ, είναι λογικό να πάω 2 χλμ μακριά κάνωντας περίπου 20χλμ? 

Ποιοι "φταίνε" για όλα αυτά όμως;

Εντάξει καλά λέμε όλοι όχι τα μακρινά links, αλλά μετά θα σου πει ο άλλος, "ΟΚ δεν κάνω μακρινό link, αλλά και τα κοντινά των εναλλακτικών διαδρομών που μου λες τα βλέπω και πάνε .. βραστα."

Οπότε πρέπει *να σταματήσουμε για λίγο να γράφουμε ο ένας τον άλλον. Ας φτιάξουμε όλοι τα κοντινά μας link, ώστε να μην υπάρχει καμία δικαιολογία για μακρινά links.*

Υπάρχουν όμως και από την άλλη μεριά "φταίχτες", από τους υπέρμαχους. 

Ρε παιδιά, τι έπαθε ακριβώς η Καλλιθέα, το Π.Φάληρο και η Ν.Σμύρνη; 
Στο πηγάδι κατούρησαν; Εγώ προσωπικά ξέρω περίπου 5 ανερχόμενους κόμβους στις προαναφερθήσες περιοχές. 

Και ξέρω και άλλους τόσους από τους "παλαιότερους" κόμβους στις γύρω περιοχές, που έχουν πιθανότατα πολύ καλή οπτική με τους υποψήφιους ενδιάμεσους.

Έλεος πια!

Προσωπικά το δηλώνω για να μην υπάρχουν παρεξηγήσεις:

Θα αποφεύγω κάθε διαδρομή μέσω μακρινών links. Αυτό εκτός ελαχίστων εξαιρέσεων, που στέκουν ως μοναδικές εναλλακτικές στο μυαλό μου, κυρίως το ΝΠ-Πειραιάς αφορούν αυτές, που εάν δεν είχαμε link θα πηγαίναμε μέσω μέχρι και Αμαρουσίου.
Το θα αποφεύγω σημαίνει με κάθε απαιτούμενη θυσία. 

Για αυτό θα *παρακαλέσω* όλους τους γείτονές μου να ξανασκεφτούν τα μακρινά τους links, διότι δεν ενδιαφέρομαι να παίζω ping pong με τα πακέτα που δρομολογώ. 

Δεν είναι εκβιασμός, απλά είναι μια πικρή αλήθεια. Το έχω πει δεκάδες φορές, έχω ζητήσει εκατοντάδες φορές να ξανασκεφθούμε την πιθανότητα να βρούμε κάποιον αξιόπιστο ενδιάμεσο, αλλά δυστυχώς λόγω .. βιασύνης στην καλύτερη, δεν γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο. 
*Εγώ λοιπόν θέλω αποδείξεις οτι ΔΕΝ υπάρχει τρόπος να σπάσει ένα μεγάλο link στα δύο (ή και τα 3 ακόμα..), για να αποδεχθώ την ύπαρξή του.*

Σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση το κατακρίνω κατάφορα, και περιμένω τις σκέψεις σας, τις αντιρρήσεις και σίγουρα την έκφραση της γνώμης όσων συμφωνούν, για να μη νοιώθω πως είμαστε εγώ και ο ice οι δύο γραφικοί τύποι των ΝΠ.

Σημείωση: 
διαβαθμήσεις μακρινού link στον κοκοκόσμο:
*ΠΡΟΣ ΣΚΕΨΗ* μακρινό link : οτιδήποτε πάνω από 3-4 klm που θα προσφέρει στο δίκτυο
*ΠΡΟΣ ΑΠΟΦΥΓΗ* μακρινό link: οτιδήποτε πάνω από 3-4 klm που θα μπορούσε να γίνει σε (~3)+(~3)
*ΑΝΑΓΚΑΙΟ ΚΑΚΟ* μακρινό link: πάνω από 6 klm χωρίς εναλλακτικές λιγότερες των 3-4 (αξιόπιστων) hops.
*ΚΑΚΟ* μακρινό link : πάνω από 6 klm με άξιες εναλλακτικές
*ΑΝΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΤΟ* μακρινό link: ότι έχει δύο ψηφία, εκτός εάν μιλάμε για καμιά αποκομμένη περιοχή (πχ έστω ότι συνδέεται η Σαλαμίνα κλπ).

YΓ. No flame + no personal: Είναι υπερβολικά σοβαρό το θέμα για να το γονατίσουμε.

edit: προστέθηκε ψοφοφορία για τους λιγομίλητους

----------


## Cha0s

Δύσκολο θέμα για συζήτηση.

Πάντως εγώ με τα μακρυνά μου και την απληστία μου για links αυτή την στιγμή είμαι εκτώς δικτύου  ::

----------


## koki

Δεν σε φωνάξαμε για να μας κλαφτείς εδώ!

Ου!

Λοιπόν πάω επάνω να ανεβάσω το link μας, κανόνισε όμως να βρεθώ Μπραχάμι μέσω Λαμίας! Αυτό σου λέω μόνο.

----------


## Cha0s

Μην βγαίνεις offtopic σε παρακαλώ  ::

----------


## dti

Τα μακρινά links πρέπει να αποφεύγονται, εφόσον υπάρχει εναλλακτική διαδρομή και η ισχύς εκπομπής δεν είναι μέσα στα επιτρεπτά όρια.
Μπορούν να υπάρχουν σε stand by κατάσταση για ενεργοποίηση σε έκτακτες περιπτώσεις που συμβεί κάτι κακό.

----------


## MAuVE

Τα λινκς δεν τα καθορίζει η γεωγραφία αλλά οι διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις.

Απόδειξη εδώ : http://mauve.1.forumer.com/index.php?act=ST&f=3&t=36

----------


## koki

Δεκτό αυτό που λες MAuVE, αλλά εδώ λέμε πως οι κοινωνικές σχέσεις στα ΝΠ, θα επιδράσουν καλύτερα στις αποφάσεις των κομβούχων ώστε οι δικές τους αποφάσεις να σέβονται τη γεωγραφία. 

Και εγώ προτιμώ ένα σοβαρό και στα νερά μου άτομο από ένα ότι να'ναι, αλλά αν το σοβαρό και στα νερά μου άτομο είναι 15 χιλιόμετρα μακρια δε θα κάνω λινκ μαζί του, αλλά καφέ. 

Από την άλλη, μπορεί να κάνω link με κάποιον που δεν θα έπινα καφέ, εάν είναι δίπλα μου, εξυπηρετεί και θα έχει το απαραίτητο availability.

----------


## acoul

Πιο σημαντικό από κοντινό η μακρινό link είναι το καλό σε σχέση με το κακό link !! Ένα link που δουλεύει σε χαμηλή ισχύ, χωρίς packet loss και με τον κομβούχο να ενδιαφέρεται σε καθημερινή βάση για την καλή κατάσταση του κόμβου του είναι το ιδανικό. Με λίγα λόγια οι καλοί και με συνέπεια στην μεγάλη ιδέα του AWMN κομβούχoι είναι το βασικό ζητούμενο !!

----------


## nvak

> οι καλοί και με συνέπεια στην *μεγάλη ιδέα του AWMN* κομβούχoι είναι το βασικό ζητούμενο !!


Σεμνά Αλέξανδρε !  ::

----------


## koki

Ευχαριστώ για τα σχόλιά σας, αλλά μάλλον έκανα κατανοητό το τι θέλω να πω.

Δεν κατακρίνω παραπάνω την απόδοση των μακρινών link.
Μάλιστα υπογραμμίζω ότι είναι συνηθισμένη πλάνη/υπεκφυγή (ανάλογα των προθέσεων) να θεωρήσει κανείς ότι αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα με τα μακρινά links.

Είναι ότι όλος ο "χάρτης" της δρομολόγησης δε διέπεται από κάποια -για εμένα ικανή- λογική και γίνεται εντελώς άναρχος.

Νομίζω πως εάν κάποιος διαβάσει τι γράφει η δημοσίευσή μου παραπάνω και όχι τι λέει ο τίτλος της, θα καταλάβει ότι δεν έχει _διόλου_ να κάνει με προβλήματα σε σχέση με το πόσο καλά έπαιξαν κάποια μακρινά, αλλά με το ότι για να πάει ένα πακέτο από Αργυρούπολη πχ στο Μαρούσι περνάει την Αθήνα σουβλάκι 5 φορές. 

Πιστεύουμε πραγματικά ότι αυτός είναι ο βέλτιστος σχεδιασμός;

Ή είναι απλά κάποιες ευκαιριακές συνδέσεις που έχουν περισσότερο να κάνουν με την (καλή σε κάθε περίπτωση) πρόθεση των κομβούχων και εξυπηρετούν μόνο λόγω του ήδη υπάρχοντος κακού σχεδιασμού; 

Πρέπει δηλαδή να διαιωνίζουμε αυτή τη λυπηρή κατάσταση τυχαία σχηματισμένου δικτύου με τέτοιες κινήσεις; 

το πρόβλημα είναι φυσικά βαθύτερο, και δεν αφορά μόνο στα μακρυνά links. Αλλά και σε κάθε link που βγήκε για να βγει. Απλά οταν επηρεάζει 1 κόμβο είναι αλλιώς. Τα σουβλάκια όμως σε κόμβους του ΒΒ, δυστυχώς είναι κάτι που αφορούν όλους, και πρέπει να είμαστε προσεκτικοί και μετρημένοι.

----------


## stafan

> Είναι ότι όλος ο "χάρτης" της δρομολόγησης δε διέπεται από κάποια -για εμένα ικανή- λογική και γίνεται εντελώς άναρχος.


+++
Το θέμα είναι πως ο χάρτης μπορεί να οργανωθεί και η οργάνωση αυτή να τηρείται απο όλους.

----------


## nvak

Τα μακρυνά είναι συνήθως τα "εύκολα" λίνκ.

Τα κοντινά και καλά είναι και τα πιό σπάνια. Όταν τα βρίσκουμε δεν πρέπει να τα αφήνουμε για κανένα λόγο.

Και για να μην παρανοηθώ, όταν λέω κοντινά εννοώ τα μεγαλύτερα του χιλιομέτρου  ::

----------


## trendy

Το θέμα είναι αρκετά απλό. Τα πιο πολλά από τα μακρυνά links που βγαίνουν πλέον στο awmn δεν έχουν ουσιαστικό λόγο ύπαρξης, εκτός από πολιτικά παιχνίδια (που όμως δεν είναι τεχνικής φύσης συζήτηση, οπότε δεν το αναλύω). 
Πολύ περισσότερο μερικοί έχουν την απαίτηση από το bgp να δρομολογεί απροβλημάτιστα το χάος που έχουν δημιουργήσει. Σε αυτό έχει συμβάλλει αναμφίβολα η αίσθηση που αποκτά ο καθένας του "μαμάω" όταν παίρνει στα χέρια του εξουσία μέσω του mt-bgp-as και αρχίζει να παίζει με links και hops. Πράγματα που δεν είχε ξανακούσει στη ζωή του μπορεί εύκολα με 5 κλικ να τα πειράζει, χωρίς διάβασμα φυσικά (αυτό είναι για τους κονσολάκηδες που τρέχουν linux). Όποιος νομίζει ότι είναι τόσο καλός στο να ρυθμίζει το bgp ας πάει να δουλέψει σε telco ρε παιδί μου, μη χαραμίζει το ταλέντο του εδώ μέσα. Και ας αφήσει όλους τους άλλους που θέλουν να μάθουν κάτι ουσιαστικό στην ησυχία τους. 
Γιατί ένα δίκτυο χτίζεται σε συνάρτηση με το πώς θα δρομολογείται. Αυτό το μπαστάρδεμα mesh με περιφερειακούς και υπερκόμβους, links καλά και links κακά, links μακρυνά και links κοντυνά δεν έχει προβλεφτεί στο bgp. Και το χειρότερο είναι ότι η μοναδική μας δυνατότητα για να βάλουμε metrics στο δίκτυο με prepends χάνεται όσο υπάρχουν μόνο στο routing test πακέτο του mt.
Δεν ξέρετε ας πούμε ότι με links 20χλμ "καταπίνετε" 10 μικρότερους κόμβους που καλύπτουν την ίδια απόσταση με περισσότερα hops, καλύτερο throughput και πιο οικολογική εκπομπή, επειδή μόνο και μόνο η μετρική του bgp (hop count) δεν κάνει για εμάς. Οπότε ως συνεπακόλουθο "μπουκώνουν" τα μακρυνά links που τραβάνε όλην την κίνηση και ψαχνόμαστε να δούμε τι συμβαίνει κάθε φορά.
Εφόσον λοιπόν αρχίζουν και γίνονται της μόδας τα μακρυνά που μόνο κακό θα κάνουν τελικά, θα κοιτάξω πώς είναι δυνατόν να δηλώσω στο bgp χαμηλή προτίμηση σε τέτοια links. Σε δουλειά να είμαστε...

----------


## argi

Ωραία λοιπόν... Ας θεσπίσουμε ένα κανόνα που να λέει ότι μακρινό είναι αυτό που είναι πάνω απο 
α) χ χιλιομετρα αποσταση (πχ 7-8 ) 
b) κοντά από x κόμβους (πχ 2 ή 3)
c) ότι άλλο μπορούμε να σκεφτούμε

Και ας κάνουμε ένα απο τα παρακάτω
α) ας κοπούν
β) ας πάρει ή διαδρομή ένα penalty ώστε να ισοδυναμεί με 2 ή 3 hops...

Είναι πολύ ευκολο πια να κάνουμε ένα πεντάγωνο τύπου Ζωγράφου-Πειραιά-Αιγάλεω-Κηφισιά-Βριλλήσια-Ζωγράφου και όλοι να περνάμε απο εκεί... Αλλά όλοι νομίζω καταλαβαίνουμε τι σημαίνει αυτό... Αν κάνουμε αυτό το πεντάγωνο και 1 AS τότε δεν θα υπάρχει κανείς που να μην περνάει υποχρεωτικά από εκεί...

Έπειδή το θέμα του 1 AS δεν το είδα να δουλευει βάση συνολικής οργάνωσης και σχεδιασμου το βλέπω ακόμα πιο δύσκολο να γίνει συνολική προσπάθεια σχεδιασμού με τα μακρίνά Links...

@rg!

----------


## trendy

> Ωραία λοιπόν... Ας θεσπίσουμε ένα κανόνα που να λέει ότι μακρινό είναι αυτό που είναι πάνω απο 
> α) χ χιλιομετρα αποσταση (πχ 7-8 ) 
> b) κοντά από x κόμβους (πχ 2 ή 3)
> c) ότι άλλο μπορούμε να σκεφτούμε


Αργύρη (και λοιποί που θα σκεφτούν ανάλογα), μην το βλέπετε τόσο επιφανειακά το θέμα. Δεν είναι απλή χιλιομετρική απόσταση. Παίζουν παράγοντες όπως throughput(βγάζει ένα 20άρι χαλαρά; ), σουβλακίτιδα (καβάλα πάει στην εκκλησιά; ), οικολογία(παίζει με την ελάχιστη δυνατή ισχύ; ). Εγώ προσωπικά δε θα απέρριπτα ένα μακρινό link που θα ένωνε μία απομακρυμένη περιοχή, μέχρι να δημιουργηθούν ενδιάμεσοι. Αλλά τέτοιο παράδειγμα δεν έχουμε αυτή τη στιγμή.



> Και ας κάνουμε ένα απο τα παρακάτω
> α) ας κοπούν
> β) ας πάρει ή διαδρομή ένα penalty ώστε να ισοδυναμεί με 2 ή 3 hops...


Εδώ θα πρέπει να υπάρξει μία "συμφωνία κυρίων" αν όχι παράγραφος στο peering agreement ώστε να εφαρμόζεται από όλους, καθώς και τις συνέπειες σε όποιον δεν υπακούει. Είμαστε ελεύθερο δίκτυο, όχι μπάχαλο όμως. Για το penalty είπα ποιος είναι ο περιορισμός μας.

----------


## koki

εσύ που πας να πατήσεις το κουμπί reply:
ΟΧΙ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΓΡΑΨΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ AS. ΤΡΑΒΑ FLAME ΑΛΛΟΥ.

[μη μου δίνετε σημασία, απλά φοβάμαι τη συνέχεια... πήγαμε για τα μακρινά στα ΝΠ και θα φτάσουμε σε 1 AS στα ΒΠ]

----------


## Acinonyx

> Ωραία λοιπόν... Ας θεσπίσουμε ένα κανόνα που να λέει ότι μακρινό είναι αυτό που είναι πάνω απο 
> α) χ χιλιομετρα αποσταση (πχ 7-8 ) 
> b) κοντά από x κόμβους (πχ 2 ή 3)
> c) ότι άλλο μπορούμε να σκεφτούμε
> 
> Και ας κάνουμε ένα απο τα παρακάτω
> α) ας κοπούν
> β) ας πάρει ή διαδρομή ένα penalty ώστε να ισοδυναμεί με 2 ή 3 hops...
> 
> ...


Υπάρχει αυτό -> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19147

----------


## koki

> Υπάρχει αυτό -> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19147


Έμπαινε Γιούτσο!

----------


## argi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από argi
> 
> Ωραία λοιπόν... Ας θεσπίσουμε ένα κανόνα που να λέει ότι μακρινό είναι αυτό που είναι πάνω απο 
> α) χ χιλιομετρα αποσταση (πχ 7-8 ) 
> b) κοντά από x κόμβους (πχ 2 ή 3)
> c) ότι άλλο μπορούμε να σκεφτούμε
> 
> 
> Αργύρη (και λοιποί που θα σκεφτούν ανάλογα), μην το βλέπετε τόσο επιφανειακά το θέμα. Δεν είναι απλή χιλιομετρική απόσταση. Παίζουν παράγοντες όπως throughput(βγάζει ένα 20άρι χαλαρά; ), σουβλακίτιδα (καβάλα πάει στην εκκλησιά; ), οικολογία(παίζει με την ελάχιστη δυνατή ισχύ; ). Εγώ προσωπικά δε θα απέρριπτα ένα μακρινό link που θα ένωνε μία απομακρυμένη περιοχή, μέχρι να δημιουργηθούν ενδιάμεσοι. Αλλά τέτοιο παράδειγμα δεν έχουμε αυτή τη στιγμή.


Πίστεψε με δεν το βλέπω καθόλου επιφανειακα... Αλλά αν το κάνουμε πολύ πολυπλοκο τότε δεν πρόκειτε να δούμε ξεκάθαρα τι είναι τι... 

Απλά πάνω απο τόσο χ αποσταση δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει link... Αν μπορεί να υπάρξει καλό link πάνω απο χ.. no problem... απλα εμείς θα συμφωνήσουμε να μην τα κάνουμε... Όπως μπορώ να παίζω με συνολική ισχύ 50 db αλλά παίζω με το ελάχιστο δυνατόν έτσι θα κόψω και τα Links που θα συναποφασίσουμε ότι είναι πάνω απο κάποιο όριο...

Αν μπουμε στην συζήτηση ότι μπορεί να είναι μακρινό αλλα καλό τότε πρέπει να δούμε και τα κοντινά που δεν είναι καλά... αλλά και άλλες χίλιες περιπτώσεις... (κοντινά με panel, σκέτα feeders, και λοιπές αρπα-κολιές...)

Οπότε plain and simple... if dist>x (km) AND nodes.inbetween>2 ΤΗΕΝ put the link down...




> Και ας κάνουμε ένα απο τα παρακάτω
> α) ας κοπούν
> β) ας πάρει ή διαδρομή ένα penalty ώστε να ισοδυναμεί με 2 ή 3 hops...


Εδώ θα πρέπει να υπάρξει μία "συμφωνία κυρίων" αν όχι παράγραφος στο peering agreement ώστε να εφαρμόζεται από όλους, καθώς και τις συνέπειες σε όποιον δεν υπακούει. Είμαστε ελεύθερο δίκτυο, όχι μπάχαλο όμως. Για το penalty είπα ποιος είναι ο περιορισμός μας.

Συνέπειες δεν χρειάζονται να προβλέπονται γιατί κανείς δεν έχει την εξουσία να τις επιβάλλει... Μου αρέσει να σέβομαι τις κοινές αποφάσεις και να τις ακολουθώ ασχέτως αν είναι της αρεσκείας μου και το ίδιο προσπαθώ να περναώ και στους γείτονες μου. Αν κάποιος κάνει του κεφαλιού του αγνοοντας τους υπόλοιπους τότε το link δεν θα έχει μεγάλη ζωή... όχι απο εκδίκηση ούτε απο αντίποινά... αλλά γιατί αν δεν σε σέβεται κάποιος για να συνυπάρχετε τότε σταματά η συνύπαρξη...

PS το MT δεν ειναι το πρόβλημα μας... σε 1,2,5,10 εκδόσεις θα το έχουν φτιάξει... το πρόβλημα είναι να καταλαβεί ο κόσμος ότι οι ατομικές κινήσεις σε ένα σύνολο πρέπει να είναι πολύ προσεκτικές όταν μπορούν να επηρεάσουν το σύνολο και όχι να κάνει ο καθείς ότι του σκάσει το κεφάλι του...

@rg!

----------


## acoul

Η προσέγγιση trendy έχει ενδιαφέρον. Νομίζω όμως ότι οι καλοί κόμβοι βρίσκονται ακόμη σε στάδιο ανάπτυξης... Τα μακρινά links πράγματι δεν θα έχουν νόημα αν κάθε περιοχή καταφέρει να οργανωθεί σε κάποιο βαθμό. Από την άλλη, το ίδιο το Internet είναι ένα μεγάλο άναρχο σχήμα το οποίο τελικά δουλεύει και δουλεύει καλά ... !!

----------


## Acinonyx

> Πίστεψε με δεν το βλέπω καθόλου επιφανειακα... Αλλά αν το κάνουμε πολύ πολυπλοκο τότε δεν πρόκειτε να δούμε ξεκάθαρα τι είναι τι...


4 κανόνες είναι για τις ζεύξεις:

Απόσταση κόμβων: <3400m (30 μόρια)[/*:m:331e5]Καθαρότητα 1ης fresnel: 60% (10 μόρια)[/*:m:331e5]Καθαρότητα απο κόμβους σε μικρότερη απόσταση: >+-15 μοίρες (<=24 ίσα τμηματα στις 360 μοίρες) (40 μόρια)[/*:m:331e5]Επεκτασιμότητα κόμβων: >2links ΚΑΙ <=6links (20 μόρια)[/*:m:331e5]

Ανεπίσημα μπορούμε να πούμε ότι εξαιρουνται τα μοναδικά link σε απομακρυσμένες περιοχές.

----------


## trendy

> Πίστεψε με δεν το βλέπω καθόλου επιφανειακα... Αλλά αν το κάνουμε πολύ πολυπλοκο τότε δεν πρόκειτε να δούμε ξεκάθαρα τι είναι τι... 
> 
> Απλά πάνω απο τόσο χ αποσταση δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει link... Αν μπορεί να υπάρξει καλό link πάνω απο χ.. no problem... απλα εμείς θα συμφωνήσουμε να μην τα κάνουμε... Όπως μπορώ να παίζω με συνολική ισχύ 50 db αλλά παίζω με το ελάχιστο δυνατόν έτσι θα κόψω και τα Links που θα συναποφασίσουμε ότι είναι πάνω απο κάποιο όριο...
> 
> Αν μπουμε στην συζήτηση ότι μπορεί να είναι μακρινό αλλα καλό τότε πρέπει να δούμε και τα κοντινά που δεν είναι καλά... αλλά και άλλες χίλιες περιπτώσεις... (κοντινά με panel, σκέτα feeders, και λοιπές αρπα-κολιές...)
> 
> Οπότε plain and simple... if dist>x (km) AND nodes.inbetween>2 ΤΗΕΝ put the link down...


Σε γενικές γραμμές με καλύπτει ο acinonyx στο κείμενό του για την ανάπτυξη του bb στους 5GHz. Αλλά για να πω και την πρότασή μου επί του θέματος, θα έλεγα να κοπεί οποιοδήποτε a link δε βγάζει ένα δεδομένο throughput (20Mbps τουλάχιστον), με ελάχιστη ισχύ (δε χρειάζεται κανείς πλέον να σηκώνει για να βγάλει link) και που θα μπορούσε να βγει με κάποιον(ους) ενδιάμεσο(ους) κόμβο(ους).




> Συνέπειες δεν χρειάζονται να προβλέπονται γιατί κανείς δεν έχει την εξουσία να τις επιβάλλει... Μου αρέσει να σέβομαι τις κοινές αποφάσεις και να τις ακολουθώ ασχέτως αν είναι της αρεσκείας μου και το ίσιο προσπαθώ να περναώ και στους γείτονες μου. Αν κάποιος κάνει του κεφαλιού του αγνοοντας τους υπόλοιπους τότε το link δεν θα έχει μεγάλη ζωή... όχι απο εκδίκηση ούτε απο αντίποινά... αλλά γιατί αν δεν σε σέβεται κάποιος για να συνυπάρχετε τότε σταματά η συνύπαρξη...


Αν κάποιος δε σέβεται κάποιους κανόνες τουλάχιστον οι γείτονες να έχουν την ευθιξία να τον απομονώσουν, και όχι να προσφέρουν πάτημα για να συνεχίζεται η κατάσταση.



> PS το MT δεν ειναι το πρόβλημα μας... σε 1,2,5,10 εκδόσεις θα το έχουν φτιάξει... το πρόβλημα είναι να καταλαβεί ο κόσμος ότι οι ατομικές κινήσεις σε ένα σύνολο πρέπει να είναι πολύ προσεκτικές όταν μπορούν να επηρεάσουν το σύνολο και όχι να κάνει ο καθείς ότι του σκάσει το κεφάλι του...
> @rg!


Η ερωτήσεις μου είναι αν θα το έχουν όντως φτιάξει, αν θα είναι λειτουργική εκείνη η έκδοση εντέλει και συνολικά(γιατί φτιάχνουν αυτό και χαλάνε κάτι άλλο) και μέχρι τότε τι κάνουμε;

----------


## koki

> το ίδιο το Internet είναι ένα μεγάλο άναρχο σχήμα το οποίο τελικά δουλεύει και δουλεύει καλά ... !!


τσκ τσκ τσκ acoul!
Αυτό ήταν πολύ άστοχο!

Το άναρχο του internet, μπορεί να φοριέται πολύ, αλλά δεν έχει_ καμία_ σχέση με την αναρχία που περιγράφουμε εδώ.

Θα ήθελα πραγματικά να δω ISPs και ASs στον πραγματικό κόσμο να επικοινωνούν μέσω εντελώς μη στρατηγικά επιλεγμένους τρόπους,( και τα λοιπά που γνωρίζουμε για το AWMN).

Μπορεί να μοιάζουμε σε αρκετά με το φαινόμενο "internet" και "αναρχίας" του, και όλων αυτών των ρομαντισμών περί internet, αλλά περί δρομολόγησης κολοκυθόπιτα!!!!

----------


## tompap1

Κατα την ταπεινή μου γνώμη το κοντινό ή μακρινό link δεν μετριέται με την απόσταση αλλά με την ποιότητα και την ταχύτητα του link.Επομένως η ρίζα του κακού θα μπορύσε κάποιος να πεί ότι βρίσκεται στα κακής ποιότητας link.
OXI ... Aς υποθέσουμε ότι ολα τα link βρισκονται στην βέλτιστη κατάσταση και αποδοση ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ θα έχουμε αντιστοιχα φαινόμενα δηλ. θα αναγκαζόμαστε να παμε κυψέλη μέσω Λαμίας ή και Αλεξανδρούπολης διότι στην διαδρόμή μας υπάρχει ενα μακρινό σε αποσταση link.
Συνεπώς και να φτιάξουμε τέλεια τα κοντινά μας link δεν θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα (αν με την παρουσα κατασταση είναι προβλημα).
Χρειαζόμαστε ενα πρωτοκολλο δικτυωσης που θα αποφασιζει τις διαδρομές αναλογα με το ποσο γρήγορες είναι.
Με τον τρόπο αυτό ολα τα κακής ποιότητος link αλλα και τα μακρινά σε απόσταση αυτοματα καταργούνται εφόσον υπαρχει εναλλακτικη καλη διαδρομή.
Στο κατω κατω της γραφης δεν νομιζω ότι καποιος θα προβληματιστεί αν η διαδρομη που διανυει ειναι μεγαλη σε μετρα αλλα σιγουρα θα δυσφορυσει αν ειναι μεγαλη σε χρόνο.

----------


## argi

> 4 κανόνες είναι για τις ζεύξεις:
> 
> Απόσταση κόμβων: <3400m (30 μόρια)
> *[/*:m:69338]*Καθαρότητα 1ης fresnel: 60% (10 μόρια)


Είχα την εντύπωση ότι αν δεν έχεις καθαρή την ζώνη fresnel δεν βγάζεις link... αυτό δεν είναι μόνο 10 μόρια... είναι αν NAI --> τότε μορια*1 αν ΟΧΙ --> τότε μόρια*0...




> [/*:m:69338]Καθαρότητα απο κόμβους σε μικρότερη απόσταση: >+-15 μοίρες (<=24 ίσα τμηματα στις 360 μοίρες) (40 μόρια)[/*:m:69338]Επεκτασιμότητα κόμβων: >2links ΚΑΙ <=6links (20 μόρια)[/*:m:69338]





> Ανεπίσημα μπορούμε να πούμε ότι εξαιρουνται τα μοναδικά link σε απομακρυσμένες περιοχές.


Sounds Fine...

Θύμισε μου please γιατί τα 3,4 km είναι όριο??? 

Επίσης με βάση τα στοιχέια του wind μπορεί κάποιος να δεί πόσα Links είναι κάτω απο <3400m και πόσα >3400m...??? 

@rg!

----------


## trendy

3,4χλμ είναι το όριο απόστασης για fsl με νόμιμη ισχύ σε 80άρι πιάτο για επαρκές SNR που να παίζει χαλαρά τα 54Mbps.

----------


## argi

> 3,4χλμ είναι το όριο απόστασης για fsl με νόμιμη ισχύ σε 80άρι πιάτο για επαρκές SNR που να παίζει χαλαρά τα 54Mbps.


Τι είναι το fsl ? Ποιο είναι το SNR που παίζει χαλαρά τα 54 Μbps?

Από ποια formula και με ποιές τιμές το βρίσκουμε αυτό? (ποιες είναι δηλαδή οι παραδοχές/υποθέσεις?)... No flame, just curious...

@rg!

----------


## Cha0s

FSL = Free Space Loss.
Είναι τα dB που χάνονται ανά κάποια μέτρα, αν θυμάμαι καλά το μάθημα του papashark.

Το SNR που παίζει μία κάρτα κλειδωμένη στα 54mbit καθορίζεται νομίζω από την ευαισθησία της κάρτας.

----------


## Ygk

Αν και παλαιότερα είχα γράψει σχετικά με παρόμοιο θέμα "τίποτα δεν είναι ασπρο-μαύρο", ψήφισα ξερά: *ΝΑΙ!*

Επειδή απλά απο εκείνη την συζήτηση & μετά τίποτα δεν άλλαξε... τα ''σουβλάκια'' πάνε κι έρχονται, εξαφανίζωντας την δουλειά πολύτιμων ενδιάμεσων κόμβων, ..........

Μία απο τα ίδια... μυρικάζουμε...

----------


## trendy

Ανάλογα με τη συχνότητα λειτουργίας από το αρχικό σήμα υπάρχουν απώλειες καθώς αυτό ταξιδεύει στον αέρα. Έτσι για παράδειγμα στο 1χλμ από τα 30dB έχει χάσει 100dB (τυχαίο το νούμερο) οπότε το σήμα είναι στο -70dB. Με ενίσχυση από κεραία άλλα 30dB θα πάει στο -40dB μείον κάτι απώλειες σε καλώδια ας πούμε θα φτάσει στο δέκτη με -43dB. Αν η κάρτα έχει για τα 54Mbps ευαισθησία -69dB θα τα παίζει άνετα, αφού έχει περιθώριο (-43 -(-69)=26dB)
Το snr για να παίξει η κάρτα σε κάποιο rate καθορίζεται στα specs της συνήθως.

----------


## acoul

Υπάρχουν παραδείγματα από κάποια μακρινά BBs που δημιουργούν σοβαρά προβλήματα στην καλή λειτουργία του δικτύου μας σήμερα ??

----------


## spirosco

koki, εισαι για ενα κοντινο?  :: 

Ναι, μεν αλλά.

----------


## katsaros_m

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
>  οι καλοί και με συνέπεια στην *μεγάλη ιδέα του AWMN* κομβούχoι είναι το βασικό ζητούμενο !!
> 
> 
> Σεμνά Αλέξανδρε !


παρων φονακσε καποιος χιχιχιχιχιχιιι

----------


## katsaros_m

[quote="spirosco"]koki, εισαι για ενα κοντινο?  :: 



παρων σε ολα τα μακρινα δεχεσε προκληση?

----------


## koki

Το ξέρεις ότι το είχα σκεφτεί (κι) εγώ.. αλλά συγκρατήθηκα.. 
Όταν δε θα περνάει traffic 3ων, ίσως το κάνω!

Γενικά μπορώ να βγάλω με σχεδόν οποινδήποτε από Πειραιά μέχρι Πετρούπολη ή δεν ξέρω που....
Αλλά...  ::  Δυστυχώς παρότι είναι τόσο δελεαστικό είστε 10 χιλιόμετρα στην καλύτερη μακριά!!!

128 dbia θα χάσουμε.
Έστω ότι βάζουμε 30άρια ματζαφλάρια. Οπότε έχουμε γύρω στα -65 σήμα με φιλική προς Αcinonyx ισχύ ε? 

Αααχχχ γιατί να είναι τόσα τα klm  ::  

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Eντάξει τώρα τα γράφω επίτηδες, αλλά το πέρασα αυτό το βάσανο 4 τουλάχιστον φορές!

Αποφάσισα οτι εάν είναι να κάνω μακιρνό θα κάνω με.. Ataraxo ή έστω μια skorpina  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Η σουβλάκι ή τίποτα! Μισές δουλειές;

----------


## koki

Τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι, λοιπόν θέλω ΒΒ με τους 
spirosco
phillip2
top
macrx
viper7gr
και φυσικα 
ataraxo 
skorpina


Θα περνάτε όλοι απο εμένα ρε!
Με το ζόρι όλο το AWMN από τον κοκο κόμβο. Με το στανιό!!!

Θα γίνω σταρ του εμ τι βι!
dont worry ;P be happy  :: 
 ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Υπάρχουν παραδείγματα από κάποια μακρινά BBs που δημιουργούν σοβαρά προβλήματα στην καλή λειτουργία του δικτύου μας σήμερα ??


ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΟΛΑ!

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18597

Δες το (1) και συγκεκριμένα το bold

----------


## spirosco

Αφου με γραφς για μια σκορπινα κι εναν αταραχο τοτε κι εγω θα πνιξω τον καημο μου με τον Μιλτο  ::

----------


## koki

Ήξερα ότι είναι καλός ψήστης, για να δούμε τώρα και με τα σουβλάκια πώς τα πάει  ::

----------


## mbjp

Eρωτηση: Στην περιπτωση Καλλιπολης-ΝΠ (απο Π.Φαληρο εως Αλιμο) οπου μεσολαβει μονο η θαλασσα, ενα μακρυνο λινκ 5-7km θεωρειται "κακο" ;

πχ εχω συνδεση με Ν.Σμυρνη στα 5.6km, εκπεμπουμε στο ελαχιστο (1dbm), με 80αρια πιατα, χωρις packet loss, κλειδωμενο στα 54m. Με βαση αυτη τη συζητηση και το thread με τις βασικες αρχες που εφτιαξε ο Acinonyx, θα επρεπε να το κατεβασω; με λιγα λογια προκαλω προβλημα;

προσπαθω να καταλαβω μιας και δεν κατεχω τι εστι "σουβλακι"  ::

----------


## trendy

Αν η διαδρομή που καλύπτεις μπορεί να εξυπηρετηθεί από περισσότερα στο πλήθος, πιο κοντινά links, τότε κατά ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό μαζεύεις την κίνηση των υπολοίπων γιατί στο bgp φαίνεσαι να ενώνεις κάποια απόσταση με λιγότερα hops άρα με υψηλότερη προτίμηση. Προφανώς αφού περνάς πάνω από θάλασσα δεν κάνεις "σουβλάκι" άλλους κόμβους. Βάσει της απόστασης και των υπολογισμών του αcinonyx το link σας παίζει οριακά καλά, δηλαδή με μία μικρή πτώση στο σήμα ή με άνοδο στο θόρυβο (που δυστυχώς αυτή τη στιγμή δε μετριέται) θα αρχίσουν τα χαμένα πακέτα ή το fallback σε μικρότερα rates.

----------


## sv1gfu

Καταρχην καλησπερα σε ολους!

Εγω ηθελα να πω, καλα και αγια ολα αυτα περι κοντινων και ποιοτικων link αλλα για πειτε μου, πως εγω θα υποχρεωσω τον ενδειαμεσο των μακρινων μου λινκ να διαθεση εξωπλησμο για να μειωση την αποσταση μεταξη εμενα και της γλυφαδας πχ.??? οταν ο αλλος σου λεει *μεγαλε εγω ειμαι μια χαρα με τα ββ μου και δεν μπορω να διαθεσω αλλα if,* η ακομα ποιο συχνα δεν απανταει καν στα pm ?. Ξερω θα μου πειτε ρε μεγαλε μην βγαλεις με γλυφαδα 12,3 km!!!! Βγαλε με τον TOP ή τον TENORISM ή ακομα καλυτερα με εσενα koki, και επειδη δεν εχουμε οι δυο μας οπτικη και εγω βλεπω τον Shadowcaster του λεω, θα κανουμε ενα ββ μαζι? εκεινος μου απαντα, εχω με τον tenorism απο την περιοχη σου, μιλα μαζι του, στελνω ενα καρω pm στον tenorism και μετα απο ενα μηνα μου απαντα, δεν εχω δυνατοτητα για αλλα if, μιλα με τον top. ακομα pm του στελνω. Με τετοια κατασταση ΕΓΩ διαλεγω τα 12,3 km, στα 48mbps με -72 signal, και οταν του στειλω ενα pm να μην με γραφει..... no fens

----------


## MAuVE

> και οταν του στειλω ενα pm να μην με γραφει..... no fens


_Στο σπίτι του κρεμασμένου δεν μιλάνε για σκοινί_

Λαική παροιμία

----------


## sv1gfu

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sv1gfu
> 
>  και οταν του στειλω ενα pm να μην με γραφει..... no fens
> 
> 
> _Στο σπίτι του κρεμασμένου δεν μιλάνε για σκοινί_
> 
> Λαική παροιμία



Νικό αν εχεις αλλαξη γνωμη για τους 5GHz (και δεν σε ενοχλη το λινκ που εχω με τον #1790 foxer) if και πιατω σε περιμενουν!

----------


## NetTraptor

Σωστά…. Είμαι μέσα για κοντινά και μπορώ να σας δήξω 48000 διαδρομές και αλλά 50000 λινκ χωρίς την συγκατάθεση των κομβουχων ενώ λέω να απορρίπτουμε και αυτά που βγαίνουν πάνω από 3,41Km…  ::   ::   ::  

Την μιζέρια, την τεμπελιά και την βλακεία πέστε μου πως θα καταπολεμήσουμε και μετά πάμε στα τεχνικά-θεωρητικά!... εγώ τα βλέπω μεγαλύτερους εχθρούς… από 10 μακρινά

Μακάρι να γίνουν όλα αυτά και συμφωνώ… αλλά… δεν το βλέπω σύντομα..  ::

----------


## aangelis

> Την μιζέρια, την τεμπελιά και την βλακεία πέστε μου πως θα καταπολεμήσουμε και μετά πάμε στα τεχνικά-θεωρητικά!... εγώ τα βλέπω μεγαλύτερους εχθρούς… από 10 μακρινά
> 
> Μακάρι να γίνουν όλα αυτά και συμφωνώ… αλλά… δεν το βλέπω σύντομα..


++++++

Δυστυχώς πολλοί κομβιούχοι ακουλουθουν την λαϊκή παροιμία "Δουλειά δεν είχε ο διαολος ??μούσε τα παιδιά του" και μετα το παίζουν παναγίες.

Τα μακρινά λινκ υπάρχουν *ΓΙΑΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΛΟΓΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ*.

----------


## ice

Καθηστε ρε παιδια .
Μα γιατι συνέχεια μακρινα λινκς ?
Ας πουμε εγω ειχα στην αρχη με τον ifaisto ena link στα 2.3 KM.
Βρεθηκε ενα ατομο που ηταν ακριβως στην δικια μας ευθεια και με μεγαλη ευχαριστηση το σπασαμε στα 2 . Μετα ηρθε και 3ο ατομο στην ιδια ευθεια και το σπασαμε στα 3 . 
ετσι ειχαμε αξιοπρεπη λινκς .
Τωρα εαν οι ενδιαμεσοι φυγανε ή εχουνε προβληματα δεν τους καπελωνουμε κανοντας μακρινο λινκ αλλα τους βοηθαμε να λυσουν τα προβληματα .
Τα μακρινα λινκ αρκετες φορες δημιουργουν και προβληματα . Το εχετε δει και το ξερετε ολοι . Ας μην επαναπαβομαστε στα λινκ που εχουμε και να ψαχνουμε να βρουμε καλυτερες ,κοντινοτερες λυσεις .

----------


## nvak

> Ας πουμε εγω ειχα στην αρχη με τον ifaisto ena link στα 2.3 KM.
> Βρεθηκε ενα ατομο που ηταν ακριβως στην δικια μας ευθεια και με μεγαλη ευχαριστηση το σπασαμε στα 2 . Μετα ηρθε και 3ο ατομο στην ιδια ευθεια και το σπασαμε στα 3 . 
> ετσι ειχαμε αξιοπρεπη λινκς .


Αξιοπρεπή και με διαθεσιμότητα της διαδρομής στο 1/3. ( φύσηξε, έβρεξε, κάηκε, θύμωσε, πήγε διακοπές Χ 3)

*Τα καλά λινκ που είναι μικρότερα των 3,5Km δεν πρέπει να σπάνε.
*

Μπορεί να χρειασθεί κανένα interface περισσότερο αλλά δεν μειώνουμε την αξιοπιστία του backbone.

----------


## acoul

> Αξιοπρεπή και με διαθεσιμότητα της διαδρομής στο 1/3. ( φύσηξε, έβρεξε, κάηκε, θύμωσε, πήγε διακοπές Χ 3)


Good point !!

----------


## ice

ε τοτε να το κανουμε star το δικτυο .
Ολοι με εναν κεντρικο κομβο ?
Και να κοπηκε ο ενδιαμεσος υπαρχουν και εναλακτικοι δρομοι 
Αναλιτικα Ο ενδιαμεσος mezger εχει και με alasondro (και αποκτα και αλλο ββ συντομα) ετσι και να πεσει ο ενδιαμεσος του με ifaistos (pzach σε αυτην την περιπτωση παλι μπορει να φτασει το νπ σε μενα για να φυγει βορεια . Ο ifaistos εαν ειχε με αλλον ενδιαμεσο εκτος απο pzach για νοτια πανω θα εβγαινε καποια στιγμη σε ενδιαμεσο του mezger or alasondro αρα και παλι θα υπηρχε εξοδο προς τα πανω . 
Υπαρχουν και αξιολογοι κομβοι που ενω εχουν δυνατα λινκς μεταξυ τους δεν εχουν κανει λινκς . 
Το mesh δικτυο θελει παιδεμα αλλα οταν γινει θα πετυχει . απαλ εχουμε δρομο ακομα .

----------


## nvak

> ε τοτε να το κανουμε star το δικτυο .
> Ολοι με εναν κεντρικο κομβο ?


Όχι. 

Σαν πρώτο κανόνα έχουμε να ψάχνουμε και να σηκώνουμε τα λινκ που μπορούν να βγούν με καλή ποιότητα σε απόσταση 1-3,5Km. 

Όταν το δίκτυο πυκνώσει και υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές, καλό είναι να κατεβαίνουν τα προβληματικά ( μακρυνά και κοντινά ) αρχίζοντας απο τους κόμβους που έχουν πάνω απο 4 interface. 

( Το σενάριο υποθέτει κόμβους με καλή και ισοδύναμη υποστήριξη )

----------


## acoul

Τους ξετρυπώσαμε !!! Ποιοί πραγματικά κρύβοντε πίσω από τα souvlakia link !! 





Εργασίες σήμερα στον κόμβο: Kain - katsaros_m, jntou και ο φωτορεπόρτερ !!

----------


## panoz

ok παιδιά καλά όλα αυτά τα φιλολογικά αλλά στην πράξη τι γίνεται?? π.χ. έστω Χ νέοπας (ο υποφαινόμενος π.χ.) που έχει όρεξη για πολλά, δεν ξέρει παρά τα απολύτως απαραίτητα (wi-fi = ασύρματο δίκτυο  :: ) και θέλει να γίνει Bx κόμβος, τί κάνει? πάει ψάχνει, βρίσκει 2-3-4 άτομα σηκώνει ιστούς, πιάτα, mikrtotikια και, γιούπιιι, το DC κατεβάζει με 15Mbit ακατέβατα και στα παλιά μου τα παπούτσια τι γίνεται παραέξω? ο Χ νέοπας λοιπόν που έχει καλή οπτική με τον Ψ semi-νέοπα και το Ζ σχετικά-παλιό τι κάνει για να βγάλει Links που θα είναι χρήσιμα στο ΑΜΔΑ?

Προτείνω να τίθενται σε συζήτηση (π.χ. στο τι στήνεται τώρα) και να ειδοποιούνται οι άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενοι (κοντινοί κόμβοι και πιθανοι "φεουδάρχες"[=εννοώ άτομα με *βαθύτερη γνώση* του αντικειμένου απο τον Χ,τον Ψ και τον Ζ] της περιοχής) και να γίνονται τα links αφού εξατνληθούν εναλλακτικές.. Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι πολλά μυαλά είναι καλύτερα από ένα(-2-3) και νιώθω περισσότερη ασφάλεια όταν *υπάρχει μια διαδικασία* και δεν γίνονται έτσι στον αέρα τα Links (*κυρίως* τα δικά μου  :: )..

P.S. 1) Ώντας νέοπας μπορεί αυτά να σας φαίνονται παιδικά, αλλά μην ξεχνάτε τις περισσότερες μαμακίες τις κάνουν οι νέοπες επειδή κανείς δεν τους λέει οτι είναι μαμακία..

2) [offtopic] πόση ώρα παίρνει να γυρίσεις 7 τίγκα σκληρούς (3x120+4x200) από NTFS σε Reiser ?? πόόόόόση?? γύρισα τον server μου από win2k3 σε SUSE 10 (χωρίς X-server, τελικά είναι πολύ λογικότερο λειτουργικό -το linux γενικότερα- από ότι νόμιζα) μιας και έσκασε ο σκληρος των win2k3.. εχμμ.. 3 μέρες.. [/offtopic]

A! και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε.. ΟΥΓΚ !!!

----------


## sv1gfu

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vabiris
> 
> Πανο σε ευχαριστουμε και δημοσια για την φιλοξενια του #8048 στον #405
> 
> 
> Ο Πάνος είναι από τους πιο άμεσους σε ανταπόκριση "φιλόξενους" κόμβους στο ΑΜΔΑ.  
> Είναι κάτι άλλοι που μόνο τεμενάδες δεν σου ζητάνε για να συνδεθείς μαζί τους.  
> Αν μπορούσαν μάλιστα να δικαιολογήσουν "ενοίκιο", πιθανόν να το υποδείκνυαν σαν μόνη πιθανή διέξοδο.  
> Είπαμε εθελοντικό δίκτυο αλλά με μέτρο ρε παιδιά.  
> Ευτηχώς υπάρχουν από όλα τα "καλά" στο δίκτυο.


http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19406&sid=73

Και Υστερα μου λετε " ΟΧΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΑΚΡΙΝΑ "  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> ok παιδιά καλά όλα αυτά τα φιλολογικά αλλά στην πράξη τι γίνεται?? π.χ. έστω Χ νέοπας (ο υποφαινόμενος π.χ.) που έχει όρεξη για πολλά, δεν ξέρει παρά τα απολύτως απαραίτητα (wi-fi = ασύρματο δίκτυο ) και θέλει να γίνει Bx κόμβος, τί κάνει? πάει ψάχνει, βρίσκει 2-3-4 άτομα σηκώνει ιστούς, πιάτα, mikrtotikια και, γιούπιιι, το DC κατεβάζει με 15Mbit ακατέβατα και στα παλιά μου τα παπούτσια τι γίνεται παραέξω? ο Χ νέοπας λοιπόν που έχει καλή οπτική με τον Ψ semi-νέοπα και το Ζ σχετικά-παλιό τι κάνει για να βγάλει Links που θα είναι χρήσιμα στο ΑΜΔΑ?
> 
> Προτείνω να τίθενται σε συζήτηση (π.χ. στο τι στήνεται τώρα) και να ειδοποιούνται οι άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενοι (κοντινοί κόμβοι και πιθανοι "φεουδάρχες"[=εννοώ άτομα με *βαθύτερη γνώση* του αντικειμένου απο τον Χ,τον Ψ και τον Ζ] της περιοχής) και να γίνονται τα links αφού εξατνληθούν εναλλακτικές.. Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι πολλά μυαλά είναι καλύτερα από ένα(-2-3) και νιώθω περισσότερη ασφάλεια όταν *υπάρχει μια διαδικασία* και δεν γίνονται έτσι στον αέρα τα Links (*κυρίως* τα δικά μου )..
> 
> P.S. 1) Ώντας νέοπας μπορεί αυτά να σας φαίνονται παιδικά, αλλά μην ξεχνάτε τις περισσότερες μαμακίες τις κάνουν οι νέοπες επειδή κανείς δεν τους λέει οτι είναι μαμακία..
> 
> 2) [offtopic] πόση ώρα παίρνει να γυρίσεις 7 τίγκα σκληρούς (3x120+4x200) από NTFS σε Reiser ?? πόόόόόση?? γύρισα τον server μου από win2k3 σε SUSE 10 (χωρίς X-server, τελικά είναι πολύ λογικότερο λειτουργικό -το linux γενικότερα- από ότι νόμιζα) μιας και έσκασε ο σκληρος των win2k3.. εχμμ.. 3 μέρες.. [/offtopic]
> 
> A! και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε.. ΟΥΓΚ !!!


Όχι, δε φταίει ο νέοπας.

Ο παλιός φταίει και το BGP. 

Γιατί ένας παλιός δύσκολα θα δεχτεί να βρεθεί ένα hop μακρυτερα από εκεί που ήταν τόσο καιρό.


> Όχι.
> 
> Σαν πρώτο κανόνα έχουμε να ψάχνουμε και να σηκώνουμε τα λινκ που μπορούν να βγούν με καλή ποιότητα σε απόσταση 1-3,5Km.
> 
> Όταν το δίκτυο πυκνώσει και υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές, καλό είναι να κατεβαίνουν τα προβληματικά ( μακρυνά και κοντινά ) αρχίζοντας απο τους κόμβους που έχουν πάνω απο 4 interface.
> 
> ( Το σενάριο υποθέτει κόμβους με καλή και ισοδύναμη υποστήριξη )


Μια πραγματικά αποδοτική σχεδίαση δεν μπορεί να απλοποηθεί αφήνοντας μόνο τον κανόνα της απόστασης.

Κατά τη γνώμη μου σημαντικότερο είναι αυτό:
*Καθαρότητα απο κόμβους σε μικρότερη απόσταση: >+-15 μοίρες*

και μετά η απόσταση.

----------


## koki

sv1gfu επειδή αρχίσαμε τα απτά παραδείγματα, μπορείς να μου πεις από πού θα πήγαινα όταν είχα αυτές τις εναλλακτικές:

*koki - cha0s - sv1gft - sv1gfu - alasondro
koki - macabre - digenis - dsfak - alasondro*

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος το AS του cha0s είναι μικρότερο από του macabre  ::  

Το ότι εγώ το αντιλήφθηκα λόγω του γεγονότος ότι μιλάω και με τους δύο (cha0s, alasondro) ήταν εντελώς τυχαίο γεγονός. 
Επίσης το ότι ο alasondro είχε τις ίδιες ανησυχίες είναι άλλο ένα τυχαίο - και ευτυχές - γεγονός.

Και σε ρωτάω:


```
il-mostro:~# mtr -c 10 -r 10.27.228.1
HOST: il-mostro                   Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
  1. 10.15.164.70                  0.0%    10    0.6   0.8   0.6   1.7   0.4
  2. 10.15.164.78                  0.0%    10    0.8   1.0   0.8   2.2   0.4
  3. gw-digenis-dsfak.awmn         0.0%    10    1.5   1.8   1.4   2.9   0.6
  4. gw-dsfak.alasondro.awmn       0.0%    10    1.6   5.3   1.6  33.1   9.8
  5. gw-lan.alasondro.awmn         0.0%    10    1.9   2.6   1.9   4.1   0.8
```

Γιατί;

Επειδή οι μόνοι καλοί άνθρωποι βρίσκονταν 10 χιλιόμετρα μακριά;

Δηλαδή το ότι μπορεί να πήγαινες Philip πχ (δίπλα σου) μέσω Γλυφάδας δεν υπήρξε ανασταλτικός παράγοντας;

Γιατί εγώ ΔΕ θέλω να πηγαίνω Ηλιούπολη που ξεκινάει 3 δρόμους πάνω από το σπίτι μου μέσω του όρους Αιγάλεω.

*Και ΟΧΙ δεν είναι κάτι προσωπικό*, δεν έχει διόλου να κάνει με το ότι "με αφορά", και (ΦΥΣΙΚΑ) καθόλου με τα εμπλεκόμενα μέρη. Απεναντίας αν ήταν τίποτα ζώα που δεν καταλαβαίναν δε θα έκανα τη συζήτηση καν. 
Είναι προσωπικό υπό την έννοια ότι αν πω στον spirosco "τι πας και κάνεις" ας πούμε, με τα σουβλάκια extra, θα μου πει "κοίταζε δουλειά σου".
Και επειδή καλά να κοιτάζω τη δουλειά μου, αλλά αυτή η κατάσταση έχει ΠΑΡΑΓΙΝΕΙ.

Όπως φάνηκε από ένα topic για τα ΝΠ, προέκυψε μια ολόκληρη συζήτηση στην οποία συμμετείχαν δεκάδες αγανακτισμένων  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Ρε γκαντέμο το γλωσσόφαγες αυτό το λινκ  ::  

Κάτι έγινε και έχουν πέσει 3 λινκς στο σπίτι... και θα γυρίσω αύριο Ελληνικό  ::

----------


## aangelis

> Κατά τη γνώμη μου σημαντικότερο είναι αυτό:
> *Καθαρότητα απο κόμβους σε μικρότερη απόσταση: >+-15 μοίρες*
> 
> και μετά η απόσταση.


Ελα ντε. Το καϊμένο το δικο μου το μακρινό βλεπει μονο τον απέναντι κόμβο μεσα από ένα μικροσκοπικό πέρασμα δεν πιάνει τίποτε άλλο και δεν το πιάνει κανεις.

Εκτος αυτού περνάει και σε μεγάλη απόσταση πάνω απο τις περιοχές του διανύει.

Τωρα εαν ο Βύρωνας και οι περιξ περιοχές έχουν κόμπλεξ να περνάνε απο Νίκαια θα τους πω ότι ειναι παρεξηγημένη περιοχή και έχει κάποια πράγματα που δεν θα τα βρεις καθόλου εύκολα στην Ελλάδα του 2006. Το ρητό "Νικαια Νικαια κωλογειτονιά ??ουρδέλο της Αθήνας και του Πειραιά" δεν αντιστοιχεί στην πραγματικότητα.  ::   ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Ο παλιός φταίει και το BGP.


Ούτε ο παλιός φταίει, ούτε το BGP

Για να δεις ποιός φταίει δοκίμασε αυτό : 

http://mauve.1.forumer.com/index.php?act=ST&f=4&t=38

----------


## Cha0s

Δελεαστική η πρόταση...

----------


## aangelis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Ο παλιός φταίει και το BGP.
> 
> 
> Ούτε ο παλιός φταίει, ούτε το BGP
> 
> Για να δεις ποιός φταίει δοκίμασε αυτό : 
> 
> http://mauve.1.forumer.com/index.php?act=ST&f=4&t=38


Ο μηχανισμός που μας προκαλει πολλά προβληματα ειναι αυτός..

http://eireni.gn.apc.org/MEDIAGR1.HTM

----------


## Acinonyx

Θα σε στενοχωρήσω  :: 




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Κατά τη γνώμη μου σημαντικότερο είναι αυτό:
> *Καθαρότητα απο κόμβους σε μικρότερη απόσταση: >+-15 μοίρες*
> 
> και μετά η απόσταση.
> 
> 
> Ελα ντε. Το καϊμένο το δικο μου το μακρινό βλεπει μονο τον απέναντι κόμβο μεσα από ένα μικροσκοπικό πέρασμα δεν πιάνει τίποτε άλλο και δεν το πιάνει κανεις.


Κοίτα, κάθε λινκ έχει 2 πλευρές. Μπορεί εσύ να περνάς "καθαρά" αλλά ο απένεντυ να τα παίρνει όλα παραμάζωμα.

Από το wind βλέπω ότι μπορεί κάλλιστα το link aangelis-climber να ανεβάζει το επίπεδο του θορύβου σε κάποιους απο τους παρακάτω κόμβους:

sw1jra
megis127
sv1cim
eagelidis2
babiz
kapapi
katsaros_m
pkou
mew
sokratisg




> Εκτος αυτού περνάει και σε μεγάλη απόσταση πάνω απο τις περιοχές του διανύει.


Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση για να ισχύει αυτο που λες θα επρεπε να υπάρχει κλίση στην κεραία σου *+10 μοίρες.*

Από το wind για το link aangelis-climber:

Αζιμούθιο: 99,68°[/*:m:e5ff8]Υψόμετρο: 20 (+8 ) m[/*:m:e5ff8]*Κλίση: 1,07°*[/*:m:e5ff8]

Ούτε για αστείο δηλαδή δεν πλησιάζει!



> Ούτε ο παλιός φταίει, ούτε το BGP
> 
> Για να δεις ποιός φταίει δοκίμασε αυτό :
> 
> http://mauve.1.forumer.com/index.php?act=ST&f=4&t=38


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα στο οτι δεν ειναι ρεαλιστικο να κατέβουν τα link ούτε να αλλάξει το πρωτόκολλο δρομολόγησης. Τουλάχιστον να ξέρουμε όμως τι συμβαίνει.

Όπως έγραψα και στο άλλο thread, το κακό έχει γίνει. Τουλάχιστον να μην βγαίνουν κι άλλα τέτοια link και να γίνονται προσπάθειες τουλάχιστον στα υπάρχοντα να μπουν κάποιοι ενδιάμεσοι (με προυποθέσεις βέβαια).

----------


## aangelis

> Από το wind βλέπω ότι μπορεί κάλλιστα το link aangelis-climber να ανεβάζει το επίπεδο του θορύβου σε κάποιους απο τους παρακάτω κόμβους:
> 
> sw1jra
> megis127
> sv1cim
> eagelidis2
> babiz
> kapapi
> katsaros_m
> ...


Τα μόνα που ενοχλούνται στην ουσία απο το λινκ ειναι τα περιστέρια που πετούν στην γειτονιά.

----------


## Acinonyx

Το σχέδιο που δείχνει δεν είναι η πραγματικη κλίμακα βρε.

Η κλίση που δείχνει στο σχέδιο είναι γύρω στις 40 μοίρες

Αν υπολογίσεις με το ημίτονο 40 μοιρών, στα 9 χλμ θα έπρεπε ο climber να βρίσκεται σε υψόμετρο... 6000μετρων  ::   ::   :: 

Αλλά και 10 μοίρες να πούμε ότι είναι, που είναι το όριο για να μην ενοχλείς, θα έπρεπε να βρίσκεται στην κορυφή της Πάρνηθας και εσύ σε μια βάρκα στη θάλασσα.  :: 



```
Κλίση: 1,07°
```

Αυτή είναι η κλίση.

Υ.Γ. Με τα στοιχεία που έχουμε στο wind θα μπορούσαμε να υπολογίσουμε μέχρι και τι σήμα θα πρέπει περίπου να σε πιάνει ένας από τους ενδιαμεσους!  ::

----------


## aangelis

> Το σχέδιο που δείχνει δεν είναι η πραγματικη κλίμακα βρε.
> 
> Η κλίση που δείχνει στο σχέδιο είναι γύρω στις 40 μοίρες
> 
> Αν υπολογίσεις με το ημίτονο 40 μοιρών, στα 9 χλμ θα έπρεπε ο climber να βρίσκεται σε υψόμετρο... 6000μετρων   
> 
> Αλλά και 10 μοίρες να πούμε ότι είναι, που είναι το όριο για να μην ενοχλείς, θα έπρεπε να βρίσκεται στην κορυφή της Πάρνηθας και εσύ σε μια βάρκα στη θάλασσα. 
> 
> 
> ...


Δεν σου εχει περάσει απο το μυαλό οτι η γη δεν ειναι επίπεδη για αυτο βγάζεις λαθος συμπέρασμα.

Εαν κανεις τον κοπο να ερθεις στην ταρατσα μου η στην ταρατσα του climber θα καταλάβεις ότι ο Ρεντης, η Καλλιθεα, Ν.Σμύρνη μεχρι Ν.Κόσμο ειναι γούβα και ειναι αρκετά πιο κάτω απο την ευθεία του λινκ και το γραφικό αντιστοιχεί στην πραγματικότητα κατα 90%.

----------


## aangelis

> Υ.Γ. Με τα στοιχεία που έχουμε στο wind θα μπορούσαμε να υπολογίσουμε μέχρι και τι σήμα θα πρέπει περίπου να σε πιάνει ένας από τους ενδιαμεσους!


Την εκπομπή μου δυσκολα θα την πιάσει καποιος γιατι εαν δεις σε προηγούμενο post εχω ενα μικρό πέρασμα που δεν βλεπω κατι αλλο εκτος απο ψηλά στον Βύρωνα. Ο climber απο την αλλη στην χειρότερη δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στα λινκ που εχουν οι βιοτεχνίες στον Ρέντη.

Τελος οταν υπολογίζεις ποσο δυνατό σήμα δίνεις στις ταδε μοίρες εκτός νοητής ευθείας του λινκ πρέπει να υπολογίζεις και οτι η κεραία του κόμβου που θα επιρρεάζει το λινκ εχει και αυτός πιάτο που κοιτά σε αλλη κατεύθυνση κοκ.

----------


## aangelis

> Ρε γκαντέμο το γλωσσόφαγες αυτό το λινκ \




```
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: nadia.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.69]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  bravos.aangelis.awmn [10.87.187.113]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  taidus.aangelis.awmn [10.87.187.65]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-aangelis.sw1ggw.awmn [10.87.187.110]
  4     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-sw1ggw.skra.awmn [10.80.198.106]
  5    16 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-skra.pyros.awmn [10.13.251.250]
  6     2 ms     3 ms     1 ms  gw-pyros.dimitris.awmn [10.23.26.33]
  7     3 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-dimitris.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.57]
  8    16 ms    31 ms     2 ms  gw-philip633.mary.awmn [10.17.121.108]
  9     5 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-mary.jkond.awmn [10.83.251.249]
 10     7 ms     7 ms     5 ms  gw-jkond.stefanos.awmn [10.40.178.97]
 11    32 ms    11 ms     5 ms  gw-stefanos.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.249]
 12     5 ms     7 ms    31 ms  master-gw.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.242]
 13     5 ms     5 ms     4 ms  nadia.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.69]
```

Ωραια! Το λινκ gfu-cha0s δεν λειτουργεί.. ας δούμε την χιλιομετρική διαδρομή απο aangelis προς cha0s..

Χμ.. απο ότι βλεπω διαδρομή ειναι τεράστια απο ανατολή εως δύση και με διάφορες βόλτες στο λεκανοπέδιο. Αρα η επικοινωνία aangelis cha0s θα καταναλώσει συνολικά πολύ μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι απο το φάσμα σε 12 διαφορετικές κατευθύνσεις και σε πολύ μεγαλύτερη γεωγραφική περιοχή.

Εαν το λινκ gfu-cha0s λειτουργούσα τα πράγματα θα ήταν σαφώς καλύτερα.

----------


## koki

aangelis δεν ξέρω προ phillip αλλά απο phillip και μετά υπάρχει μια απόλυτα λογική διαδρομή προς cha0s.
αιγάλεω-ρέντη-π.φάληρο-ελληνικό

άρα συμπεραίνουμε ότι η παραπάνω διαδρομή που αναφέρεις έχει πρόβλημα ΠΡΙΝ το φίλιππα. Και δηλαδή για να λυθεί το πρόβλημα μεταξύ gfu και phillip633 πρέπει να βγει link gfu - ελληνικό?

Προφανώς υπάρχει λογικό άλμα.

Να σημειώσω εδώ ότι το πρόβλημα ΔΕΝ είναι το link gfu-cha0s. Το πρόβλημα είναι τα μακρινά links. 
Απλά προφανώς οι συγκεκριμένοι είναι από τους λίγους με ευθιξία ώστε να εξετάσουν το ζήτημα.

----------


## aangelis

Λαθος submit. Πως έγινε αυτό ;;  ::

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute www.aangelis.awmn
traceroute to spooky.aangelis.awmn (10.87.187.66), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.346 ms  0.267 ms  0.215 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.660 ms  0.571 ms  0.724 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.sv1gfu.awmn (10.26.35.34)  2.131 ms  1.841 ms  1.702 ms
 4  bravos.aangelis.awmn (10.87.187.69)  4.477 ms  5.613 ms  3.571 ms
 5  spooky.aangelis.awmn (10.87.187.66)  5.265 ms  6.441 ms  9.013 ms
```

Τώρα είναι καλύτερα;  ::

----------


## koki

aangelis μάλλον είπα κάτι και δεν το κατάλαβα, ή ξέχασες να απαντήσεις κάτω από το quote

----------


## aangelis

> aangelis δεν ξέρω προ phillip αλλά απο phillip και μετά υπάρχει μια απόλυτα λογική διαδρομή προς cha0s.
> αιγάλεω-ρέντη-π.φάληρο-ελληνικό
> 
> άρα συμπεραίνουμε ότι η παραπάνω διαδρομή που αναφέρεις έχει πρόβλημα ΠΡΙΝ το φίλιππα. Και δηλαδή για να λυθεί το πρόβλημα μεταξύ gfu και phillip633 πρέπει να βγει link gfu - ελληνικό?
> 
> Προφανώς υπάρχει λογικό άλμα.
> 
> Να σημειώσω εδώ ότι το πρόβλημα ΔΕΝ είναι το link gfu-cha0s. Το πρόβλημα είναι τα μακρινά links. 
> Απλά προφανώς οι συγκεκριμένοι είναι από τους λίγους με ευθιξία ώστε να εξετάσουν το ζήτημα.


Κανεις λαθος για την διαδρομή ειναι..

Νικαια, Πειραιας, Αγία Βαρβάρα, Γαλάτσι, Αγία Βαρβάρα, Ρέντης, Φάληρο, Γλυφάδα.

Συγνώμη ρε παιδες αλλα 100000000 φορές καλύτερα το gfu-cha0s. 

Ο gfu έχει ζητήσει από όλους τους κοντινούς bblink, έγω έχω ζητήσει απο όλους τους κοντινούς και ειδικά απο jkond τουλάχιστον 10 φορες ββλινκ για τον gft. Ο climber και άλλοι 4 κομβοι ήταν ασύνδετοι 1.5 μηνα!!!! γιατί τα "χρυσά παιδία τα κοντινά" δεν τους κανανε λινκ. Το link aangelis-climber ήταν η μόνη διέξοδος για όλο τον Βύρωνα για 5 μήνες!!!!!!! Υπήρξε προσπάθεια να σπάσει πριν 1 μήνα αλλα δεν υπάρχει καλή οπτική. Δική μου προσπάθεια φυσικά ... γιατι δεν μου έστειλε ενας πιμι να μου πει ότι πιστεύει ότι μπορεί να βοηθήσει να σπάσει το λινκ.

Το θεμα των λινκ δεν ειναι μονο τεχνικό, το ξέρουν και οι πέτρες.
Το κάθε λινκ έχει την δική του ιστορία που δυστυχώς δεν μπορεί να καταγραφεί στο wind ή στο forum.

----------


## aangelis

> ```
> [[email protected] ~]# traceroute www.aangelis.awmn
> traceroute to spooky.aangelis.awmn (10.87.187.66), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
>  1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.346 ms  0.267 ms  0.215 ms
>  2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.660 ms  0.571 ms  0.724 ms
>  3  gw-cha0s.sv1gfu.awmn (10.26.35.34)  2.131 ms  1.841 ms  1.702 ms
>  4  bravos.aangelis.awmn (10.87.187.69)  4.477 ms  5.613 ms  3.571 ms
>  5  spooky.aangelis.awmn (10.87.187.66)  5.265 ms  6.441 ms  9.013 ms
> ```
> ...


Πολύ καλύτερα.  ::  Αφού πριν είχαν ζαλιστεί τα πακέτα .. ερχονταν με χαζό βλέμα ..  ::

----------


## koki

Λοιπόν aangelis κατ'αρχάς να σου πω ότι σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα και δεν έχω κανένα προσωπικό πρόβλημα.
Ξέρω πώς είναι αυτό που μου περιγράφεις. Το έχουμε περάσει με τον cha0s και το περνάμε εδώ και 2-3 χρόνια!!!! 

Και πάλι όμως με την διαδρομή που περιγράφεις το πρόβλημα είναι στο κομμάτι μεταξύ gfu - phillip. 

Αλλά ομολογουμένως εάν έχουν εξαντληθεί οι λύσεις, αυτό το link που έγινε είναι ίσως μονόδρομος.

Το θέμα είναι να κράξουμε τα μακρινά, όχι για να δείρουμε τους κακούς που κάνουν μακρινά, αλλά και για να πάψουν οι άλλοι να καβατζώνονται και να γίνονται σωστά αυτά τα πράγματα.

Πρέπει να ξυπνήσουμε λίγο  :: 

Τελοσπάντων τώρα δεν μπορώ να γράψω περισσότερα γιατί πρέπει να φύγω, όμως και έχετε δίκιο, αλλά και αυτό που γίνεται δεν είναι σωστό. 

Αναλαμβάνω να εκβιάσω ΒΒ σε όποιον θέλει. 
Εκτελούνται κοννέ - το κόκι.

Δηλαδή όλες αυτές οι εναλλακτικές είναι μόνο στο κεφάλι μου; Ζω ένα δράμα;

Λοιπόν θα επανέλθω με μελέτη. 

Και τότε μαύρο φίδι που σας έφαγε οσοι κάνετε τις πάπιες.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Δεν σου εχει περάσει απο το μυαλό οτι η γη δεν ειναι επίπεδη για αυτο βγάζεις λαθος συμπέρασμα.
> 
> Εαν κανεις τον κοπο να ερθεις στην ταρατσα μου η στην ταρατσα του climber θα καταλάβεις ότι ο Ρεντης, η Καλλιθεα, Ν.Σμύρνη μεχρι Ν.Κόσμο ειναι γούβα και ειναι αρκετά πιο κάτω απο την ευθεία του λινκ και το γραφικό αντιστοιχεί στην πραγματικότητα κατα 90%.


Κάνεις λάθος. Το σκέφτηκα και έριξα μία ματιά στις κλίσεις όλων των κόμβων και τις αφαιρεσαι από το link σου με climber. Δεν βγάζει κάτω από 15 μοίρες ο καθένας.

Ας να γίνω πιό συγκεκριμένος για να δεις ότι το σχέδιο δεν είναι πραγματικό και ότι εσύ έχεις βγάλει λάθος συμπεράσματα με το μάτι.

Λοιπόν. Πάμε να το δούμε έναν έναν τις γωνίες.


```
                                                Κατακόρυφα      Οριζόντια       Γωνία
                        Κλίση   Αζιμούθιο       από climber     από climber     από climber
aangelis-sw1jra         +0.37°  105.59°         0.7°            5.91°           5.95°
aangelis-megis127       +0.23°  103.7°          0.84°           4.02°           4.1°
aangelis-sv1cim         +0.74°  101.01°         0.33°           1.33°           1.37°
aangelis-eagelidis2     +0.87°  107.83°         0.2°            8.15°           8.15°
aangelis-babiz          +0.58°  107.6°          0.49°           7.92°           7.94°
aangelis-kapapi         +0.74°  106.72°         0.33°           7.06°           7.07°
aangelis-katsaros_m     +0.73°  99.58°          0.34°           0.1°            0.35°
aangelis-pkou           +1.03°  97.08°          0.04°           2.6°            2.6°
aangelis-mew            +0.41°  112.47°         0.66°           12.79°          12.8°
aangelis-sokratisg      +0.32°  113.6°          0.75°           13.92°          13.94°
```

Σε πρώτη φάση βλέπεις ότι κανένας από τους παραπάνω κόμβους δεν βρίσκεται χαμηλότερα από σενα (στήλη Κλίση).

Στην τελευταία στήλη βλέπουμε την γωνία μεταξύ των 2 κατευθύνσεων. Για να το βρούμε αφαιρούμε τα αζιμούθια και τις κλίσεις του climber με καθέναν από τους υπόλοιπους (στηλη Κατακόρυφα και Οριζοντια) και με πυθαγόρειο υπολογίζουμε την γωνία μεταξυ τους.

Όπως βλέπεις κανένας κόμβος δεν σχηματίζει μεγαλύτερη γωνία από 15 μοίρες με την κατευθυνση του climber.

Να θυμίσω ένα πιάτο 80άρι με συμμετρικό διάγραμμα ακινοβολίας έχει λοβό -30db στις +-15 μοίρες. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αν το σήμα σου με τον climber είναι -60dbm είναι πολύ πιθανό να προκαλείς θόρυβο πάνω από -90dbm σε αρκετούς από αυτους τους κόμβους αν παίζατε σε ίδια ή κοντινά κανάλια.

Τα αποτελεσματα μίας παρεμβολής δεν είναι πάντα εμφανή. Μπορεί απλά να δημιουργεί μία πτώση στο μεγιστο throughtput του link.

----------


## aangelis

> Όπως βλέπεις κανένας κόμβος δεν σχηματίζει μεγαλύτερη γωνία από 15 μοίρες με την κατευθυνση του climber.
> 
> Να θυμίσω ένα πιάτο 80άρι με συμμετρικό διάγραμμα ακινοβολίας έχει λοβό -30db στις +-15 μοίρες. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αν το σήμα σου με τον climber είναι -60dbm είναι πολύ πιθανό να προκαλείς θόρυβο πάνω από -90dbm σε αρκετούς από αυτους τους κόμβους αν παίζατε σε ίδια ή κοντινά κανάλια.


Υπολόγισε τις γωνίες των λινκ που πιθανός επιρρεάζονται, υπολόγισε την προβληματική οπτική επαφή και εαν καποιος μαθηματικά μπορεί να έχει θόρυβο ας στειλει πμ να κανονισουμε τις συχνότητες.

Στο ενδιάμεσο εαν έχεις κομβο στο μυαλό σου να το σπάσουμε το κανουμε δοκιμές άμεσα.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Όπως βλέπεις κανένας κόμβος δεν σχηματίζει μεγαλύτερη γωνία από 15 μοίρες με την κατευθυνση του climber.
> 
> Να θυμίσω ένα πιάτο 80άρι με συμμετρικό διάγραμμα ακινοβολίας έχει λοβό -30db στις +-15 μοίρες. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αν το σήμα σου με τον climber είναι -60dbm είναι πολύ πιθανό να προκαλείς θόρυβο πάνω από -90dbm σε αρκετούς από αυτους τους κόμβους αν παίζατε σε ίδια ή κοντινά κανάλια.
> 
> 
> Υπολόγισε τις γωνίες των λινκ που πιθανός επιρρεάζονται, υπολόγισε την προβληματική οπτική επαφή και εαν καποιος μαθηματικά μπορεί να έχει θόρυβο ας στειλει πμ να κανονισουμε τις συχνότητες.
> 
> Στο ενδιάμεσο εαν έχεις κομβο στο μυαλό σου να το σπάσουμε το κανουμε δοκιμές άμεσα.


Πιστεύω ότι το link katsaros_m-sv1cim είναι πολύ πιθανό να παρεμβάλεται αν παίζει σε ίδια η κοντινή συχνότητα.

Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ όμως να πω ότι δεν είχα σκοπό να μπλεχτώ με τα links σου με τον climber.

Απλά ήταν ενα παράδειγμα για να δείξω κάποια πράγματα που δεν έχουνε αντιληφθεί πολλοί (όπως π.χ. η υψομετρική διαφορά).

----------


## aangelis

> Πιστεύω ότι το link katsaros_m-sv1cim είναι πολύ πιθανό να παρεμβάλεται αν παίζει σε ίδια η κοντινή συχνότητα.
> 
> Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ όμως να πω ότι δεν είχα σκοπό να μπλεχτώ με τα links σου με τον climber.
> 
> Απλά ήταν ενα παράδειγμα για να δείξω κάποια πράγματα που δεν έχουνε αντιληφθεί πολλοί (όπως π.χ. η υψομετρική διαφορά).


O katsaros_m εχει εμπόδιο και δεν βλεπει προς τα εδώ εχω σκαννάρει για να κανουμε link. Ο cim και ο katsaros_m δεν βλεπουν τον climber. 

Οι ανθρωποι εαν μας βλέπανε θα τους ειχαμε βαλει στην μέση.

----------


## mojiro

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19555
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19555

----------


## mojiro

> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19555
> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19555


κανεις δεν ειναι διαθεσιμος ?
απορω για ποιο λογο τοτε λετε διαφορα εδω μεσα ?

----------


## koki

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19555
> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19555
> 
> 
> κανεις δεν ειναι διαθεσιμος ?
> απορω για ποιο λογο τοτε λετε διαφορα εδω μεσα ?


Ε εγώ είμαι αλλά δεν έχω τι να σπάσω!

----------

